# Sharp sues Tesla



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...gement-over-network-gear-source-idUSKBN2151X4
​_The lawsuit, filed in Tokyo, alleges that mobile communications equipment installed in some Tesla models violate patents owned by Sharp, said the source, who declined to be identified because of the sensitive nature of the issue._​​_Kyodo News, which first reported the move, said Tesla's Model S, Model 3 sedans and Model X sport-utility vehicle are subject to the lawsuit._​_. . ._​_Sharp, a unit of Taiwan's Foxconn (2317.TW), has been actively filing patent infringement cases in recent months, accusing U.S. TV brand Vizio Inc and Chinese smartphone maker OPPO._​
Bob Wilson


----------



## Lozzy (Oct 25, 2019)

I thought sharp was out of business to be honest


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I never thought I'd see Foxconn desperate enough to become a patent troll...


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

Lozzy said:


> I thought sharp was out of business to be honest


I suspect that's why they are filing lawsuits. Can't make money any other way...


----------

